# AOSP MMS Conversation Blank



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Have any of you AOSP users seen an issue where you get a new text message and when you click the notification or open the MMS app, the conversation is blank until you back out and come back into the conversation?

Any way to fix this?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen this before, usually when you try to get it before it has actually downloaded.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah, thanks. That could be it. I've been trying to figure out what exactly causes it to happen.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Next time you get an MMS, open up the general message reader but don't click on the attachment for a minute or two and see what happens. Could be that it doesn't download until you click on it and perhaps you're just being too impatient while it downloads? I'd bet it's something or other like that.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, I know what you're talking about. In the case where I get an MMS, there is a download button. I'm talking about getting a plain text message. When I open the MMS app or click the notification to open the app, I'm taken to the conversation but it's blank (even the history of the conversation doesn't show up). I have to back out and go back in to see the texts.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

skinien said:


> Oh, I know what you're talking about. In the case where I get an MMS, there is a download button. I'm talking about getting a plain text message. When I open the MMS app or click the notification to open the app, I'm taken to the conversation but it's blank (even the history of the conversation doesn't show up). I have to back out and go back in to see the texts.


Oh, I misunderstood the situation. Everything I said probably doesn't apply anymore.

To be honest, I only use Handcent. I haven't used a stock MMS/SMS app since early in the G1 days.


----------

